# UTI during 2ww?



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone experienced UTI or symptoms that resembled UTI during their 2ww? Is this a common thing? 

I am 6dp2dt and I take (or more accurately "insert") progesterone gel daily. 

Thanks for any comment that could help or reassure me!

  
Feather


----------



## Kayy (May 4, 2011)

Hi FeatherGentle - I am on the same gel as you, what lovely pieace of engineering! I am getting crampy pains in my ovaries and a bit of pain when I pee (sorry if tmi). And I have to pee all the bleepin time! It comes and goes though out the day depending on how much a drink. I am as confused as you on this.. but at least you know you not alone on this hun     Please let me know if you get any info.

Kayyxxxx


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Kayy

Thank you for your reply. I really find the whole thing quite confusing. The burning comes only with the last drops and is only on one side of the tract / inner pee hole.... whatever it's called. It's a sharp burning that lasts a few seconds and then subsides. 
Now It seems I need to go more often but I can't tell if it's because of possible UTI or because I drink more water to try and clear whatever it is that's causing the discomfort. 
I really hope I can contact a doctor tomorrow even tho it's weekend.
I'm so worried about the outcome of the cycle if I have an infection. 

Good luck to you. Keep me posted!
   
Feather


----------



## Kayy (May 4, 2011)

I have been having a noes thru the treads and found this on page 5 Topic: Progesterone side effects vs early signs of pg. - it might help alittle?
I have had a viral cold which nearly knocked me out for a week and I feel now that these little embies are little miracles.. they can put up quite alot! Please try not to worry    But I know it easy said then done xx

Finger crossed Feather


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Kayy (and everyone else who might be reading this)

Well, I went to the doc today and it is a confirmed UTI for me. They put me on penicilin 3/day for 5 days. I've been feeling quite discouraged about this cycle since the onset of the UTI symptoms. Will the penicilin lower our chances? Will it hurt the embryo if it's still doing its thing in there? 

Anyways, it's not over until it's over! So      

Feather


----------

